
Hermann Zapf, 96, Dies; Designer Whose Letters Are Found Everywhere - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/10/arts/design/hermann-zapf-96-dies-designer-whose-letters-are-found-everywhere.html
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9671922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9671922)

------
nicklaf
Date: June 9, 2015.

------
mcphage
This was a few months ago. The font designer who just died this week was
Adrian Frutiger.

